# Mislead on waiting times for treatment?



## kleenexgirl (Jan 15, 2009)

Dear Tony and the Moderators (could be the name for a great band )

Hi everyone,

Just wanted to know if we could start a thread on waiting lists.

We are really lucky, and are going to do a private cycle. My gynaecologist seems to think that our local clinic, Origin in Belfast has 'no waiting list'.
I can see how he thinks this as when you look on their website originfertilitycare.com you will read

_"Once we receive a referral letter from your GP or consultant, you can look forward to your initial appointment, generally within seven to fourteen days."_
Naughty, naughty! 
It took several months to get an appointment, and this was after ringing every week when I was told that we were in a queue. Eventually after being well trained in the dark art of badgering here at FF we were given a last minute cancellation.

This was a very brief appointment for bloods etc. They asked for the date of my LMP. But then I was told there would be no actual treatment for at least 4 or 5 months as there was a waiting list.

To someone on an NHS waiting list, this seems quite short, I know, as the real 'waiting time for NHS treatment' is often much longer than the ones you will see written down as the wait time is split between pre-initial consultation and pre-treatment. A common ruse for health boards to reach targets. Now the private clinics seem to be using the same NHS tactics (but charging, obviously).

It would be nice to compare clinics when we are paying so much money.
It would be interesting to know everyone's

Date of initial referral
Date that the IVF clinic received the GP's referral
Date the IVF clinic actually saw you
Date that you were first seen by an IVF doctor (our first appointment was basically a bloods clinic)
Date that you were allowed to commence treatment (start down regging etc)

and compare that to the length of time that people were advised they would have to wait, websites etc.

The same works for IVF treatments at NHS hospitals. I know that recently here on the N.Ireland thread the girls complained bitterly about press releases on IVF wait times that bore little resemblance to the patients' personal experience.

Perhaps we could get a little corner of the site to deal with this? If we could collect enough data, we might be able to do some good with it!

Thanks for everything
FF is what keeps us going

Kleenex


----------



## holly01 (Feb 10, 2007)

Kleenex i wud like to 2nd all u have said as i totally agree with u, and on reading ure post i went straight to the phone and called origin as my gp is in the middle of sending of our referral, but on hearing about the long wait now i could also consider goin elsewhere,the lady i spoke to was lovely and answered all my questions  (which was alot!!)but she was very honest and said they had got very busy with alot of people gettin fed up with rfc so joining origin now and then the summer hols has to be takin into account and then the clinic has to have a complete clean ?!
so a list of clinics etc would be much apreciated
any other info u get would be appreciated


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

The UK Dept of Health 5 week wait and 18 weeks from referral to treatment applies to fertility as well, the clock starts when the PCT has approved funding maybe you should be asking the PCT's about this.

L x


----------



## kleenexgirl (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks JJ1.... will certainly be reminding people of obligations!!!!

Holly, yes, Origin probably are snowed under. I was lead to believe that RVH were closed for all or some of May and that there didn't seem to be many new people reaching the top of the list over the next few months (don't quote me....I read it on the NI thread, I think).

Just for your info. The first appointment you will get is a PRE- consultation ie you don't see a doctor. You will get forms with your appointment date to fill in and bring with you. You will have bloods taken for AMH (anti-mullarian hormone) and your partner is asked for a semen sample. That's it really. You make an appointment (ours was in 3 weeks) in order to discuss the results with the dr and discuss treatment options. We were done in 40 minutes as it seemed quite busy and some of our forms had been lost. Cost was £440 I think as the next consultation had to be paid for in advance.

For those of us getting on in years, any wait is not good. We don't _mind _ waiting, as long as we are given fair _indication_ of how long it will be! I'll keep you posted on how the time scale is going!!!!!!!
Good luck on your journey   
Kleenex


----------



## sashabasha (Apr 18, 2008)

I am currently awaiting tx at the glasgow royal Infirmary (nhs) . We got referred from our local hospital aug 08 after being diagnosed unexplained, we received a letter from GRI  saying our first consultation was 29jul09, however in feb our appt got brought forward to 15 april 09  happy days or so we thought  

During the consultation (which was basically a background check and to say that we qualified for either IUI or IVF).The waiting list are 12mths (IUI) and 22 mths (ivf), backdated to the original referral.

Ok so i'm 36 this yr and did say that I wanted IVF coz the success rates are higher and also because of my age. The consultant went away and spoke to a nurse who basically came in a talked us round to try IUI first. At first I thought may as well try IUI coz we could start soon, instead of waiting a potential 10 mths for ivf. But now after reading so much about a 18 week rule (which I would be grateful if anyone could tell me whether this applies to Scotland?) should i have stuck to my guns and said i wanted ivf and i would be starting that in Aug (18wks later) like I will be with IUI.

Sorry for rambling but I am new to this game and feel like I am being fobbed off   Any advice would be appreciated, especially on the 18wk thing or how I contact my PCT to find out more

thanking you in advance 

sasha 

x


----------



## kleenexgirl (Jan 15, 2009)

Sasha, what a tough call!

You can only hope that you are being offered appropriate treatment for your needs, rather than what is appropriate for their waiting list.   
Unexplained is such a nightmare, as it isn't a diagnosis as such.  As long as you have pushed for all the tests they can muster.... I'm sorry I haven't read your posts so I don't know what tests etc you have been offered, presumably they have done a lap and dye and SA as basic minimums, but I know there are lots of other things they can do such as immunology, AMH testingetc (the girls on the sites here can help I'm sure)..... just keep pushing!

I'm sure your head must be scrambled at the mo!
Sorry I can't be of much help  

Kleenex


----------



## sashabasha (Apr 18, 2008)

Hi kleenex

thanks so much for your reply  With regards to tests...i think i've had them all SA/HSG/full blood work/hormone levels. All seem fine   The only thing I havent been tested for to my knowledge are immune issues, for these NK cells that I read about on here   which to be honest I think I will ask about at our next appt, last thing I want is to get a BFP through tx and have another loss, though it's difficult to insist on these as they normally say you need to m/c 3 times before these tests are carried out   

Think I need to be a little more assertive about what I want in future   

Thank you again, it's very much appreciated.

xx


----------



## bunnymad (Jan 7, 2009)

We were referred to GRI for IVF after many months of tests and were told that the waiting list was 22-24 months, however we were extremely fortunate to be given the money from family to go private and I contacted the GCRM in Glasgow. 

No GP referral letter is required, you can refer yourself to the clinic, we had our initial appointment within a week and subsequent appointments in quick succession, from our initial consultation appointment at the end of January 2009, we had out first cycle of IVF in early March with EC on 10th March and ET on the 13th March, we were very happy with this clinic and we got our elusive BFP! 

I would definitely recommend the clinic to anyone as we had such a positive experience, well worth the money.

Cx


----------



## sashabasha (Apr 18, 2008)

Hi Bunnymad....

Congrats on your BFP, hope you have a healthy and happy 8 mths and beyond 

I'm on the scottish girls thread and the girls there have the same opinion on GCRM as yourself. I do agree they seem to be a great team and well their results speak for themselves  Unfortunately we do not have the funds to go private   otherwise we would definately be booking in. For the time being we will have to persevere with the waiting lists and GRI  

Thank you so much and congrats once again 

sasha
xx


----------



## sparklyme (Mar 18, 2009)

Kleenex girl i just want to agree with you.  Only difference now is that origin now have said that there could be up to a 12 week wait from initial tests to 1st consultation and then a 4-6 month wait on starting treatment.  I think the GCRM in Glasgow sounds quite promising and i know alot of the NI girls are going there.  Could be something to look into.


----------

